# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  تعلمي كيف تضعي مكياج عيونك بطريقه رائعه باتباع الخطوات التاليه :

## sensitive2

:8::8::8:

تعلمي كيف تضعي مكياج عيونك بطريقه رائعه باتباع الخطوات التاليه :

نظفي وجهك جياد ، ثم امسحيه بكريم اساس مناسب للون بشرتك واكثري منه حول العينين :




امسحي الان ببودره مناسبه وبلون افتح من بشرتك قليلا :



ضعي لون وردي فاتح تحت عظمة الحاجب مباشره ، ولون اغمق منه قليلا اسفل منه : 




بالكحل السائل ارسمي كما في الصوره وبعدها ابدئي بتعريضه اي مده للاعلى :



ارسمي بالكحل السائل على منبت الرموش السفلى حتى النهايه :



بتكون النتيجه : 



امسحي بالظل الرمادي فوق الكحل مباشره :




ادمجي اللون وامسحي للاعلى بتدرج بحيث يفتح اللون كلما اتجهت للاعلى بترتيب وتناسق :



امسحي جزء او مسافه بسيطه اسفل الكحل في الجفن السفلي لتعريضه قليلا :



نظفي الزوائد بعود من القطن :



قلم الكحل الجاف لداخل العين لاضفاء نظره رائعه :



جاء دور الماسكارا :



هذا هو الشكل النهائي :




واحب اضيف ان هذا النوع من ظلال العيون يتناسب معه روج فاتح اللون ...

----------

